# Caliber Comparisons - HELP!



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I am looking for comparison / information about Russian calibers: 5.45x39mm VS .223 VS 7.62x39mm.

Does anyone have experience hunting with these rounds?

How about accuracy?

I'm planning another purchase and want to make an informed decision, (this time!!!???).

Thanking all of you in advance!
Joe K Sr. :blush:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

5.45x39 is cheap to shoot. $129 will get you 1080 rounds of communist milsurp ammo. However, all of it is corrosive and you will need to clean the firearm well after use. It is the commie answer to the 5.56x45 in use by NATO. Both 5.45x39 and 5.56x45 are a little light for hunting deer -- but I have used it on wild pigs.

7.62x39mm is acceptable for hunting deer. Much of the milsurp ammo is also corrosive. The commercial stuff of late production is usually not corrosive.

Accuracy will be dependant more on the rifle used, rather than the particula cartridge. AKs that use the 5.45x39 & 7.62x39 will be less accurate than an AR chambered in any of the three. I have an AR-15 chambered in 5.56x45 and one in 5.45x39 -- both are certainly accurate enough for hunting use, but I probably would choose something heavier for use against deer (i.e. .308 Win/7.62x51).


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is my shake on things...
You have to check hunting regulations, some states dictate the smallest caliber that can be used for hunting. I personally think the .223 is kinda samll for deer and hog. I have taken several deer with my SKS using 154 grain soft point. Both rounds are extremely cheap, so you better make a decision quick before they go through the roof.

As far as accuracy depends on the gun and the person shooting it. My SKS is grouping quarter size holes at 100 yards, I do not know about others but this works just fine for me.

SKS's are a lot cheaper than the AR's that are out there. You can find Mini 14's at Wally world in the 600 dollar range, SKS's in the upper 300-400 dollar range.

If you want ballistics, you can find that online, I do know that the .223 is a faster round.

Good luck...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Been out of the commie rifles for a while but I don't ever remember seeing 5.45 ammo in anything but FMJ. Am I wrong?

Rick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Been out of the commie rifles for a while but I don't ever remember seeing 5.45 ammo in anything but FMJ. Am I wrong?
> 
> Rick


yep 

5.45X39HP

they also show a ballistic tip round .


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

here's another

Wolf5.45X39HP


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

An SKS that puts groups on paper the size of a quarter?!? That is simply amazing.

As to the OP, the 7.62x39 round is inherently less accurate than the other two no matter what gun is shooting it. The round has a very lofty trajectory while 5.45 is very flat shooting lending itself to better accuracy. According to the Russians, the 7.62x39mm round has an effective range of 300m while 5.45 has an effective range of around 600m.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Hand loads will yield better groups than mass production loads.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

quarter group ==== wow,:rockon:
====================:donatello:


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Hand loads will yield better groups than mass production loads.


 Always a good answer!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do have a question though. What will the main purpose be? Others have assumed for hunting. If thats the case why not a .270? If I had to choose from the above sks 7.62x36 all the way. Bolt actions will be more accurate though. Take the quarter group wich is great for an sks down to dime size with handloading and pratice.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Well.........*

It just so happens that I have a AK with it's origional sights that will shoot 11 shots into the size of a dime @ 200yds. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> It just so happens that I have a AK with it's origional sights that will shoot 11 shots into the size of a dime @ 200yds. ---- SAWMAN


I'd like to see that.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be impressive.:notworthy:


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sawman: RESPONSE!*

Hello!

I'd like to talk with you concerning your AKs. Can you give me a call after 
9 am? Joe K @ 850-501-4692 THANKS!:whistling:


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sawman: RESPONSE II*

STILL hoping to hear from SAWMAN before this weekend as I plan to make a purchase. Value your opinion / expertise!

Joe K @ 850-501-4692:whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Sawman was making a joke. A dime is about .71" and VERY few rifles can do that at 100 yards, even fewer at 200. Hell, Ive never personally seen a sub .5 moa rifle/shooter in person and I doubt very many on this forum ever have either. No AK or any other assault rifle for that matter can get even close to that kind of accuracy!

As far accuracy goes, my AK-74s can consistently shoot 2-4MOA if I do my part. Most of my 7.62 rifles are around 5MOA with the exception of my SGL-21 (Russian AK-103) that can do around 3MOA. Off hand an AK-74 WILL shoot as well as your average M4 clone as long as the ammo is similar in quality. The problem though with these calibers is the inconsistency of the Russian ammo so its really hard to compare say an AK-74 with Russian surplus to an M4 shooting quality made US ammo, however put Russian .223 in that M4 and Russian 5.45 in the -74 and you will be surprised at how that AK-74 compares.

The AK has two other disadvantages to the AR. First and my biggest pet peeve is the mag changes, on the AK it takes longer and is cumbersome compared to the AR. The second is the rudimentary sight system, at least that can be remedied with a quality optic. Of course the AK is easier to use, clean and repair so a fair trade off. I like ARs and I like AKs but because I feel I will never be able to operate an AR to its full potential, the AK suits me just fine.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't want to call him out but I agree. Most people have built there guns to shot evern a sub MOA at 200 yards. Also reloading is a must. Most guns that shot that well are going to be bolt action, with the exception of some well buit ar's that can do it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*He was !!*

SAWMAN was definately making a joke. A AK or SKS is designed to "spray and pray". ANYONE that sez their AK or SKS will shoot into a quarter at 100yds come out to my range with me. The bet will be $100(money up front). 

Joe K........called your number before I left for a hunt. Just got back yesterday,will try you again today after 0900. ---- SAWMAN


----------

